# How much should a 7 week old puppy sleep?



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

I know puppies need to sleep a lot. It seems like mine sleeps ALL the time. She plays for an hour or so, then she finds a soft spot somewhere and goes to sleep. When my older dog was a puppy, I remember her taking a lot of naps, it didn't seem like she slept this much. I work during the day, so I know she must sleep while I am gone. Can anyone tell the what the norm is on puppy naps? She's a pomeranian if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

That sounds pretty typical. Puppies are very much like babies in that they have short burst of energy and then need to take naps to recover. Your pup is also still very very young.

However, if you are worried and your puppy appears to be acting off - it's always best to stay on the safe side and have a vet check her out.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

They sleep ALOT. I worried about the same thing when I got Puddles at 8 weeks. I did a search on here that set my mind at ease. So when I got Iris I kind of knew what to expect. Cant wait to see Pictures!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I worried about the same thing when I got Joey. I asked the vet and she told me it was normal. But like Dakota Spirit said - if it seems excessive it certainly won't hurt to have a vet check, even if just to put your mind at ease. I can't tell you how much money I've spent just "putting my mind at ease"!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yep its normal. Snoopy slept almost all day everyday, he only got up to pee on the floor.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> Yep its normal. Snoopy slept almost all day everyday, he only got up to pee on the floor.


LOL! Sounds like my Joey.


----------



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I can't blame her, it's so cold and rainy here today! I will just have to enjoy having a warm puppy by my side all day!!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Puppies sleep alot, especially when they are young...think of it as your 'break' before she starts getting into her 'bratty puppy stage'...hahaha! 

I think the only reason I would really get concerned is if your puppy doesn't wake up 'refreshed', and unwilling to play, or move about some. She should be willing to get up and do some romping, and have to potty, and eat (if it's her dinner time) and drink a bit before dozing off again.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Pups sleep a lot just like most other babies. Some do sleep more then others so it will depend. My pup will be 10 weeks in a few days and she sleeps a ton! She is also very playful though, she plays and runs around silly but she can sleep for hours. She has been sleeping on DH lap for about 2hrs before that she played for like an hour, had gone potty right before play and had been sleeping on my lap before that and had played with a grown dog before that nap. So its lots of sleeping with some play.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

Sleeping alot, just like babies, that is when they grow. Be glad, *S* at least there is no accidents to have to clean while they are asleep *G*


----------



## PomMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks again for the replies. Yes, she is playful when awake. She eats regularly and drinks good. She is so cute when she is sleeping! I think she has puppy dreams!


----------

